

GOTO is here - tan1337
http://ajaxian.com/archives/goto-is-here

======
msie
If a GOTO can be used to make code easier to read and debug then I'm all for
it. I'm an old programmer so seeing a GOTO in code won't spook me as much as
it does some other people apparently. I've had experience debugging GOTO code.

~~~
dexen
Some academic teachers seem to be very afraid of GOTO, up to the point of
considering it harmful no matter what use. They pass it onto students, which
take it as an absolute truth, never even trying to understand the inherent
problems and _advantages_ of GOTO in the first place.

Structural programming was a great idea, but not to be taken to the
extremes...

------
jacquesm
this (or something very similar) was already covered a few days ago.

------
yycom
Good. Been waiting for GOTO.

------
tan1337
Let’s not GOTO there, people.

